# The Baton: A John Williams Musical Journey



## jonathanparham (Jan 4, 2019)

Discovered this in my google news stream and started listening. Here's the link https://thebatonpodcast.podbean.com I don't use that particular app but have been listening via my chrome browser. His goal is to do 108 and podcasts each with a different score. The little I've heard so far is biographical as opposed to music theory. But I like as it starts in the late 50s so potentially we'll hear his growth and musically as things change stylistically.


----------



## Matt Riley (Jan 4, 2019)

This is a real gem. I’m listening now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 4, 2019)

Matt Riley said:


> This is a real gem. I’m listening now. Thanks for the heads up!


Yeah. I'm taking notes. I hope the narrator can keep it up. It's a huge undertaking because of the span of years and the body or work. But I don't know much about the beginning of his life so the first episode is eye-opening to me


----------



## Matt Riley (Jan 4, 2019)

I’ve been trying to find contact info for him because I’d like to give him some feedback about the balance of the volume. The music is so much softer than the narration. He mentions his email address in the podcast but I have no idea how it’s spelled.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 4, 2019)

Matt Riley said:


> I’ve been trying to find contact info for him because I’d like to give him some feedback about the balance of the volume. The music is so much softer than the narration. He mentions his email address in the podcast but I have no idea how it’s spelled.


He's on twitter. @jeffswim


----------

